# where to stay in st. maartan



## nittanylion (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like this is our next destination,any recommendations?

need to delete need to post in different board [moved - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Lou (Mar 18, 2009)

*Royal Palm*

The Royal Palm has very nice all ocean front units...most are 2 bedroom I believe.  Not far from the airport and lots of restaurants within walking distance.  The downside...congested traffic area and beach isn't great.  But, if you rent a car you could try a different beach every day.


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 19, 2009)

we are staying at the royal islander in june, so ill let you know about that!


----------



## JRS (Apr 5, 2009)

As an owner of Flamingo (sister resort to Royal Palm) and La Vista, obviously could recommend these as well.  The Royal Palm is mostly 2 bdrm units, where the 1st bldg of Flamingo is for the majority studio size and some 1 bdrm units.  The new building at Flamingo has the larger units as well.  They also have a decent beach as well as a nice negative edge pool at Flamingo ...


----------



## KathyA (Apr 5, 2009)

Pelican Marina Residences.  Great view, brand new.  Only go if you're getting a one or two bedroom; the lockout studio units by themselves are a little too little.


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 5, 2009)

We're owners at Divi and really enjoy its location.  It's quiet, with great views and a nice beach, and a more private layout.  The resort has just finished renovating all the units and is wrapping up redoing the landscaping and beach-side walkways after hurricane damage.  The units are nice sized.  With all the work on the resort, it's in the best condition we've ever seen since purchasing there more than 10 years ago.


----------



## wendywin (Apr 23, 2009)

We stayed at the Flamingo.....LOVED the man made barriers that made the ocean waters calm and fun to snorkel in.  Lots of Restaurants. within walking distance and Piano bars were awesome.  Check out the reviews for Flamingo and Royal Palm.......I haven't checked those rev's recently but i posted one there, i believe, after our stay.
Have fun!


----------



## NTHC (Apr 24, 2009)

We just returned from the Royal Palm and had a great time.  We had a first floor unit in front of the pool which was very convenient for our kids.  The condo was nice, typical timeshare two bedroom. Resort was small but very clean and had activities.   There was a restaurant on the water, a swim up bar, and a lounge upstairs overlooking Simpson Bay right beside where the yachts entered and exited.

This was our first trip to St. Martin so we have not stayed at other locations, but would definantly stay there again should be decide to return to St. Martin.


Thanks,
Cindy
540-560-2987


----------

